# Skimmer skiff



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a 16 with folding tongue. Will take a measurement in the morning and let you know


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

From tip of folded tongue to the transom is 18’ 1” using the continental trailer that Bobby sells with it. With the motor (tohatsu 60), it’s 20’ 5” end to end at neutral trim. If you tilt your prop out for storage obviously you’re measurement will be longer.


----------

